# Galaxy Nexus really that bad?



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

I keep hearing about it not being able to hold reception. I'm going to be trading my RAZR for one today. I'm afraid I'm going to hate it....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jongbum (Nov 8, 2011)

As long as you get the one without defects, you'll love it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

I have only ever had one dropped call and I bet it was the other persons phone. Had this nexus since day one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Jongbum said:


> As long as you get the one without defects, you'll love it!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That doesn't make me feel better AT ALL lol. I guess if i hate it i can always try and trade it for another RAZR...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

I've never had an issue with mine.


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Axium said:


> I have only ever had one dropped call and I bet it was the other persons phone. Had this nexus since day one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I had a droid charge and the radios didn't seem that bad to me. If the nexus compares to that I'll be happy.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

No.


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

Had mine since January. Love mine. I would kill for one if I had to

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 23, 2012)

I love mine as well. Had mine since day one and it is the best phone I have ever owned. Yes, its that good.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Have had mine since launch and never had an issue with reception. Then again I am also in a very strong 4G area, but I've only had a handful of dropped calls and it was usually due to my location (basement, elevator, etc)


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've had mine since release day and wouldn't trade it for anything! Especially with the unlocked bootloader. I know people were down on the phone for a while, but it's an awesome phone.


----------



## Slomies (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought mine from a guy locally who had it since launch day. Never had a single issue with it. Planning on keeping this phone for awhile.


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok i feel better now... The RAZR is a great phone minus the locked bootloader. I'm excited to come into the world of nexus!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

No. I've never had a problem holding reception with the gnex, unless I was in a tiny dead spot in a major metropolitan area where the air waves are congested...but those problems would occur with any phone you have...


----------



## AnalogKid (Nov 8, 2011)

I love my Nexus for all the typical reasons.... My wife has a RAZR and I previously owned a Bionic and Incredible. I never will go back to a locked phone and plan to buy another Samsung.

HOWEVER, while my signal is good to very good, Motorola phones tend to do 10-15% better in my semi-urban area where signal quality can vary block to block.

Your results may vary, but I'm confident your signal and call quality will be SLIGHTLY lower quality. BUT the tradeoff is definitely worth it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oogabooga912666 (Jul 26, 2011)

Its not terrible I have noticed it doesn't get as good of signal as my tbolt used to so vzw is sending me another and if its any better I'll report back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## opensourceordie (Jul 22, 2012)

it doesnt get bad reception on my end.

i have no major issues with mine.. great 4g, wifi, and great battery life ..


----------



## mdrentz (Oct 25, 2011)

I got mine in February and had reception issues with it on the second day but has been perfect ever since. I just upgrade my mom from her Dinc to a nexus and got one with a bad radio. Went right in the next day and exchange it for a brand new one in the box. Her second one is flawless.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd buy a used Nexus and keep the Razr. The Razr will undoubtedly have better signal strength, battery life, and build quality. I like my Nexus but the those 3 qualities are superior on Motorolas.


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

My wife has a RAZR and it's a good phone. I wouldn't trade my GNex for anything though. Go Nexus or go home!


----------



## reKon (Feb 7, 2012)

I've had mine since launch (in December) and I guess I was just one of the "lucky ones"...

But seriously, I feel like the reception issues were overblown a little much.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I love my nexus. It's got a few scratches in the screen, mostly from being in my pocket, not from being scratched. However, otherwise it seems rather durable. I had someone at work waste $4k and slammed the phone on my counter in a rage (really dumb, I realize I am a lunkhead for this), and the thing is still pristine. I've got a normal and extended oem battery and both are still running at 100% capacity and I've flashed a great variety of ics and jb roms now and have not run into major problems (that haven't been fixed with software stuff).


----------



## bpark32 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm in love with mine! Never had any problems with it. Wouldn't trade it for anything out there right now...

Liquid Smooth like beta 2
WillyJay MODs


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

i never had any issues with my nexus but my friend had to get 3 before getting a good one.
its all the luck of the draw really


----------



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

I've had no problems at all with my gnex lte. I came from the nexusS4g for this phone and reception and data are a lot better. With that said.. Ask this in the razr section and see what you get. Bet it's the other side of the coin. Go in the Chevy dealer and ask if Silverados are better than f150s.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I like others here am on my original launch day GNex and have no data dropping issues, no ugly screen or no other issues with the device. I LOVE this phone. As far as battery goes buy the spare charging dock that charges a spare battery and the device and just have an extra battery with you that way you don't have to be tethered to a charger ever.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Bought my VZW GNex used in May. Perfectly fine. Dude was complaining about battery life. I think that's why he was selling it. 
I've got no complaints once I put a custom ROM and kernel on it
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

jova33 said:


> Bought my VZW GNex used in May. Perfectly fine. Dude was complaining about battery life. I think that's why he was selling it. I've got no complaints once I put a custom ROM and kernel on it


Most people complaining about VZW GNex battery life must be coming from a Nokia flip phone or a Razr Maxx. The GNex won't last 3-4 days between charges. As stated above, get a spare battery + charger, and you will be fine. I have occasional data drops while driving between 4G/3G areas, but its not a dealbreaker. If I disable 4G, there are no data drops.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

never had a single problem with my launch day nexus 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> Most people complaining about VZW GNex battery life must be coming from a Nokia flip phone or a Razr Maxx. The GNex won't last 3-4 days between charges. As stated above, get a spare battery + charger, and you will be fine. I have occasional data drops while driving between 4G/3G areas, but its not a dealbreaker. If I disable 4G, there are no data drops.


+1!!!! I came from the TBolt so the battery here is a breath of fresh air lol.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> +1!!!! I came from the TBolt so the battery here is a breath of fresh air lol.


Me too. I remember you from the Tbolt forums








Battery life on that phone was a joke. Absolutely pathetic. I had the original battery + 2 spares, and often used all 3 in one day. I guess it was one of the "perks" of 1st-generation tech


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> Me too. I remember you from the Tbolt forums
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just used the car sized extended battery lol.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> Most people complaining about VZW GNex battery life must be coming from a Nokia flip phone or a Razr Maxx.


I had a Droid X then a Thunderbolt. The DX would last for days with the stock battery and even longer with the extended battery. The Thunderbolt just sucked even with the extended battery. Unfortunately, the Galaxy Nexus battery life isn't much to brag about when compared to the Thunderbolt.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nhat said:


> I had a Droid X then a Thunderbolt. The DX would last for days with the stock battery and even longer with the extended battery. The Thunderbolt just sucked even with the extended battery. Unfortunately, the Galaxy Nexus battery life isn't much to brag about when compared to the Thunderbolt.


I disagree. I've noticed much better battery life on my GNex. My GNex extended which is 2100mAh lasts the same if not a bit longer than my 2750mAh battery on the awful TBolt with usage.


----------



## plutonium0587 (Aug 25, 2011)

I got my gnex in June and haven't regretted it. I was between it and the RAZR. The gnex was just so smooth and in the end the battery gets me through the day. I bought an extra battery with included charger on Amazon for hardly nothing so if its runs out, which is rare, I just pop in a new battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

nhat said:


> I had a Droid X then a Thunderbolt. The DX would last for days with the stock battery and even longer with the extended battery. The Thunderbolt just sucked even with the extended battery. Unfortunately, the Galaxy Nexus battery life isn't much to brag about when compared to the Thunderbolt.


Did your Droid X have 4G? Did it run anything beyond Gingerbread? What was the screen pixel density? That is why it lasted for days.
The Gnex won't break any records, but it's not as bad as the Tbolt. I had a Tbolt also, and I was constantly swapping batteries or recharging.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Did your Droid X have 4G? Did it run anything beyond Gingerbread? What was the screen pixel density? That is why it lasted for days.
> The Gnex won't break any records, but it's not as bad as the Tbolt. I had a Tbolt also, and I was constantly swapping batteries or recharging.


It's not nearly as bad as the Tbolt but it's not nearly as good as the SGS3 which has an even bigger screen. Even with just 3G on the Galaxy Nexus, the battery life doesn't approach the SGS3 with LTE on.


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Never had any problems with mine. Had it since December.


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

nhat said:


> I agree but playing with the SGS3 has made me wonder why the Galaxy Nexus doesn't even get close to the same battery life with the same battery size.
> 
> It's not nearly as bad as the Tbolt but it's not nearly as good as the SGS3 which has an even bigger screen. Even with just 3G on the Galaxy Nexus, the battery life doesn't approach the SGS3 with LTE on.


The GSIII has a new chipset which is more power efficient... not really a fair comparison since the Nexus is almost a year old now


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I just used the car sized extended battery lol.


Pfft, get with the times bro, it's all about lugging an electric generator around in a wheel barrel. The motor from it doubles as white noise and the fumes make the phone seem even more boss


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Also, if you are worried about battery... just get an extended battery and you should be fine. I have two extended batteries, and I rarely ever use both in one day...

Only use both when I play video games for hours straight or do a lot of tethering... still have the stock battery and a spare battery that came with the external charger for a total of four batteries... I can go a few days without worrying about a charger or can use my phone all day, play somes games for hours, tether to PS3 and play games there too, and then goto a party at night and take a lot of pics with the flash without ever worrying about being stranded lol...

I didn't buy them cause I needed them... just cause they were on sale, but going forward I will probably buy at least 2 spares for all my phones cause it eliminates worry... can crackflash all day away from charger also and not worry about drain lol

... and I just picked up a Nexus 7 two days ago, so I will be tethering a lot more and the batteries will allow me to not worry about being tied to a charger. Can easily fit one in my wallet and leave the others in the car usually or in a backpack... charge them when I'm home, and they charge faster too in the external charger cause there is no power draw to fight when being charged in a phone that is on.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, that crack flashing will devour a battery. That's what I use my 1850 for, testing roms...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Pfft, get with the times bro, it's all about lugging an electric generator around in a wheel barrel. The motor from it doubles as white noise and the fumes make the phone seem even more boss


Sounds like a bawse idea broseph!


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Money Mike said:


> I keep hearing about it not being able to hold reception. I'm going to be trading my RAZR for one today. I'm afraid I'm going to hate it....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 The thing is 99.9% of people who don't have a problem with their phone don't comment about it. 100% of the people who have a problem with their phone do. The people with the problem are going to heavily outnumber the people without, but in all reality it's few people having problems with any phone. In my opinion because we have such an abundance of choices we are inclined to believe one phone is better than another. I'll tell you one thing right now. I've had 2 GNex and I sold my first one to get a rezound which was a mistake. I missed the screen size and fluidity. This is the nearly perfect phone for me. However my second favorite phone is going to be a shocker in the Original Motorola Droid. My point is each person will have a different experience with the same device. The only way to know is to go for it


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> The thing is 99.9% of people who don't have a problem with their phone don't comment about it. 100% of the people who have a problem with their phone do. The people with the problem are going to heavily outnumber the people without, but in all reality it's few people having problems with any phone. In my opinion because we have such an abundance of choices we are inclined to believe one phone is better than another. I'll tell you one thing right now. I've had 2 GNex and I sold my first one to get a rezound which was a mistake. I missed the screen size and fluidity. This is the nearly perfect phone for me. However my second favorite phone is going to be a shocker in the Original Motorola Droid. My point is each person will have a different experience with the same device. The only way to know is to go for it


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


>


NAILHAMMER!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

I have only had one problem with mine, Always thought it was charging. Samsung fixed it no problem. Other than that it is by far the best phone I have ever had. It has tons of development support. I had an iPhone 3g, evo, rezound, and fascinate before this and the galaxy nexus is way better than any of them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Greatest phone ever made. Period.
If you're concerned about reception, make sure you flash the latest FC04 / FC05 radios.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I have no issues with my phone, period.
Go for it if you're on the edge.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Its really that bad....

THAT BADASS!

Dont hate if someone already said that... I wasn't going to read all 5 pages to make sure









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't mean this personally to you, but there are so many threads about this and its always the same answer- just keep switching them through Verizon until you get a good one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smiths860 (Nov 25, 2011)

Got mine and my girls on launch day. I would not take a new S 3 for either one right now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

I have my nexus! Whoop. Its on 4.0.2 and i quickly unlocked and rooted. Best way to update to katest? It keeps telling me to instal the update. Do i odin or flash in recovery?


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Money Mike said:


> I have my nexus! Whoop. Its on 4.0.2 and i quickly unlocked and rooted. Best way to update to latest? It keeps telling me to install the update. Do i odin or flash in recovery?


Just download the rom & recovery of your choice & flash them. That's why you got a GNex, right?


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> Just download the rom & recovery of your choice & flash them. That's why you got a GNex, right?


I was affraid lol. I havent been unlocked for a while... I can really go from 4.0.2 to a jelly bean rom in cwr?


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Money Mike said:


> I was afraid lol. I havent been unlocked for a while... I can really go from 4.0.2 to a jelly bean rom in cwr?


Well, it's recommended that you also flash the latest radios & JB bootloader...but you can skip 4.0.3 & 4.0.4


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> Well, it's recommended that you also flash the latest radios & JB bootloader...but you can skip 4.0.3 & 4.0.4


Do you happen to know a working link for the radios and bootloader? I cant find one that works...


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Am i able to flash the bootloader in recovery? Im lost in a sea of information right now...


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Links are in the GNex General section. If you feel overwhelmed, you should thoroughly read the stickies on flashing, etc before diving in


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

this is helpful. i saved the link a few months back, i dont know if its been maintained.
http://rootzwiki.com...-themes-radios/

edit: yaaa its a little old but the radios link and stuff is there


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. Seemed like every link I found was dead. I'm going to get some reading in.


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

I bought mine used. Other than some file system issues that I had to clean up by doing an Odin restore to factory, its been solid. I've been on a variety of JB ROMs with Trinity kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Money Mike said:


> I keep hearing about it not being able to hold reception. I'm going to be trading my RAZR for one today. I'm afraid I'm going to hate it....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Dude there are a Shit ton of older nexuses out there with horrible/defective radios..... Just cycle through some of vzws replacement phones and you will see. I personally would not buy a nexus second hand because you are stuck with it if it's one of the bad ones

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

vanhoud said:


> Dude there are a Shit ton of older nexuses out there with horrible/defective radios..... Just cycle through some of vzws replacement phones and you will see. I personally would not buy a nexus second hand because you are stuck with it if it's one of the bad ones
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


Too late... it seems to be fine though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

I mean I bought mine used. VZW. Completely fine. I love this device. I had no clue what a ROM was, what a kernel did, or how to flash a zip before this phone. Now that I know, I'm really glad that I didn't buy the razr maxx. Sure that thing probably gets three days on one charge, but it's still got a locked bootloader. And from my understanding, there's no way to boot into recovery from off? 
I sold a brand new Casio Commando for $300, and got this baby used for $320.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Money Mike said:


> Thanks guys. Seemed like every link I found was dead. I'm going to get some reading in.


How bout visiting Pete pages from bug less beast. I think it is downloads.peteralfonso.com if it's not u should find it no problem. Hey has everything there and the links work...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

I feel more comfortable asking n00b questions at the phandroid forums lol. Good place to find guides and explanations too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ozzyrulez (Mar 6, 2012)

I bought my Nexus used. I wanted to keep my unlimited data on VZW but not shell out 500 dollars for a phone. Mine seems to be fine. The only time I get dropped signal is at work. Its really strange actually. I have 3 bars 99% of the time but out of nowhere it will completely drop the signal 2 or 3 times during my shift. However I haven't experienced that behavior anywhere else. Even at home where I only have 1 bar or 2 bars if the weather is just right.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Money Mike said:


> I keep hearing about it not being able to hold reception. I'm going to be trading my RAZR for one today. I'm afraid I'm going to hate it....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


If you had a maxx then you might not like the difference in battery life. However running jelly bean the phone idles really well and the user experience is great. I don't take a lot of low light photos but I do use the phone to record lines when skating. The zero lag shutter is great, so don't worry about camera unless that's the primary buying point. I noticed a lot of the screens daylight visibility was hindered by my screen protector. Bare screen and the fantom look great even in the sun. 
Tl;Dr

It checks all the marks, but it doesn't get straight A's (not that any phone does)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Well so far this Nexus is a beast compared to my RAZR. I like everything about it minus the call quality, but that was expected. I haven't even tried jelly bean yet. One huge huge HUGE plus is the charging port on the bottom of the phone. The charging port on the RAZR is on top and I hated it. Especially since 80% of the time it was plugged in while I was using it....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Money Mike said:


> I have my nexus! Whoop. Its on 4.0.2 and i quickly unlocked and rooted. Best way to update to katest? It keeps telling me to instal the update. Do i odin or flash in recovery?


What I did was check for updates and let it install 4.0.4 before doing anything because if you fastboot the recovery while still on 4.0.2 you'll have to fastboot it twice. If you do all this on 4.0.4 you won't have any problems.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

I always use this guide when coming from stock http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/12013-[How-To]-Step-by-Step-OEM-Unlock-and-Root


----------



## asheehanjr (Jul 5, 2012)

I have never had a problem with mine and only had it for a month or so. Only thing I wish it had was expandable storage, but not really a deal breaker.


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> What I did was check for updates and let it install 4.0.4 before doing anything because if you fastboot the recovery while still on 4.0.2 you'll have to fastboot it twice. If you do all this on 4.0.4 you won't have any problems.


Hmm... I found an update to 4.0.4 and flashed it in cwr. It seemed to update the radio's and boot loader during flash.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Stop dicking around and install a JB rom already.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

nhat said:


> Stop dicking around and install a JB rom already.


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

nhat said:


> Stop dicking around and install a JB rom already.


Haha I'll get to that tonight after work. I had to get my feet under me first.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Worst phone I've ever had.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Worst phone I've ever had.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki

Worst comment I've ever read.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki
> 
> Worst comment I've ever read.


Worst response to the worst comment you've ever read.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Worst response to the worst comment you've ever read.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Worst cat fight ever!


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

